# SAQA actual processing time



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

I have applied for SAQA certification in 1st week of may and showing estimated completion time in 3rd week of may but still I haven't get any uodate regarding this. Can anyone tell me what is the actual processing time for SAQA certification and suggest me what should I do now ?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

hardik6186 said:


> I have applied for SAQA certification in 1st week of may and showing estimated completion time in 3rd week of may but still I haven't get any uodate regarding this. Can anyone tell me what is the actual processing time for SAQA certification and suggest me what should I do now ?


As you go through the South Africa immigration process you will realize that patience is very key. This is just the beginning of testing your patience. Much more to come.
So, you can call them to find out or just wait patiently.


----------



## kirank.maddu (Apr 28, 2020)

hardik6186 said:


> I have applied for SAQA certification in 1st week of may and showing estimated completion time in 3rd week of may but still I haven't get any uodate regarding this. Can anyone tell me what is the actual processing time for SAQA certification and suggest me what should I do now ?


Hello Hardik,

SAQA processing time mostly depends on verification of your OD/transcripts with your university. If your university responds fast SAQA will process your application quicker. I don't know which university you are graduated with but many of them these days have a verification facility. If you can get your documents verified, your SAQA processing will be much faster.

Hope that helps. Cheers!!


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

kirank.maddu said:


> Hello Hardik,
> 
> SAQA processing time mostly depends on verification of your OD/transcripts with your university. If your university responds fast SAQA will process your application quicker. I don't know which university you are graduated with but many of them these days have a verification facility. If you can get your documents verified, your SAQA processing will be much faster.
> 
> Hope that helps. Cheers!!


Thank you for the information. But I have been told SAQA will first provide me the mail id on which my university should supposed to send my educational information and till date I haven't received any mail from SAQA except the auto generated acknowledgement mail at the same day I sent my documents.


----------

